# Livorno, Pisa over Easter?



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, 
We are booked on a ferry from Livorno on Easter Tuesday (14th April), so are thinking of holing up somewhere nearby over Easter weekend. 

Pisa is a possibility, but probably too touristy for us for more than a visit. 

What is security like round there? Would we need to be on a campsite rather than an aire, if we plan to leave the van and do some cycling, or catch a bus/train into Pisa?

There looks to be a large Aire near Marina di Pisa . . .?

All things being equal we would get there ahead of the Easter rush, but we have an unexpected chance to meet up with family in Avignon on Tuesday 7th . . .
Many thanks for pointers to useful blogs, sites - you are all amazing!

Helen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Easter in Pisa*

 Ciao, crowded or not the Leaning Tower is a must, as is the Baptistry and the Campo dei Miracoli. Also nearby Lucca merits a visit, and even a stopover at the excellent area attrezzata.
There is indeed a large area di sosta at Marina di Pisa, and also in Pisa itself, and campsites galore in the area; and also just to the south of Livorno.
Security shouldn't be a problem, there will lots of motorhomes about if the weather is even half decent.
For campsites : www.camping.it
For aree di sosta/atttrezzate : www.camperonline.it; www.camperweb.it

Enjoy your visit e Buona Pasqua.
eddied


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Easter in Pisa*

Thanks so much, you're a star!

Is there anything in particular that one eats at Easter?

Will be rooting for Italy in this afternoon's game!

Helen & David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Easter in Pisa*



hmh said:


> Will be rooting for Italy in this afternoon's game!


No! No ! They will be _insufferable_ if they win !

G :lol:


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Easter in Pisa*

Ah! like the French then . . .is it a Latin trait?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Easter in Italy*

 Ciao tutti, thanks for the good wished, but well, as you have seen rugby just isn't Italy's game.
As for Easter meals, yes plenty of specials after the 40 days of Lent. Just a word of warning - Good Friday is celebrated as a day of mourning, and not as a holiday. The 'holiday' aspect doesn't really kick in until Easter Sunday.
On Easter Sunday you will eat lots of the richest foods you can muster.
Cannelloni, Lasagne, Roast Lamb, Roast Kid, sausages; Pizza Rustica, which is a sort of egg/cheese/ham pie; all prepared with widely varying regional recipes. Also lots of sweetmeats - Easter dove cakes;
pastiera, which is Neapolitan speciality made with fermented wheat grains, curds and whey, candied fruits, eggs, liquors. All this is repeated, usually in picnic form, on 'lunedi dell'angelo' - Easter Monday.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Slightly off-topic( !)

Have you read John Dickie's_ Delizia: The Epic history of Italians and their Food _ ? I've just finished it and it's a fascinating book.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Delizia-Epic-History-Italians-Their/dp/0340896396

He also wrote _ Cosa Nostra_ which have we ready, in a brown paper cover, to read in Sicily this spring.

G


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Easter near Pisa*

Well, the English hammered the French last weekend, then were useless yesterday.
The Italians have some fine players, rugby is an old game, they will get there - the scores never really show the true picture.

The really lovely game was Wales / Ireland last night - wasn't that fabulous?

Thanks for the tips for food. I love Italian butchers' shops - I always find beautiful veal meatballs, sometimes with cheese, and other local specialities - just perfect to pop in a pan and serve with tomato sauce. Also great salads and vegetables which we don't have, even in France - various sorts of endive, for example. We bring back lots of pecorino, to make pesto with.

I usually take Elizabeth David's Italian Food - yes, will look out for Delizia (it could be filed next to "Delia"?)

Helen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*DELIZIA*

 Ciao tutti, I have the book on my bedside table as we type. Still haven't managed to find the 'Molino Bianco' though :roll: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We parked on a car park at Pisa 4 days ago in the van. It was 50 cents for 24 hours and there was a service point at the end of the car park. There was also electric hook up points in several areas, but I don't know if they were working because we didn't stay. 

We had intended to go to Sienna to stay there but they wanted 20 Euros just to stay on a car park, with no facilities, for the night. We felt this was a blatant tourist rip off so we got back on the motorway and drove to Ovierto, about an hour away. The aire there is 18 Euros for 24 hours with electric and showers. It is flat, guarded andthere are also washing machines too for 5 Euros extra! The walled city is very nice for a visit too.

The Pisa aire in the camperstop book may be difficult if you have something on your vans' roof. There is a height limit of 3.3 metres to get to it, that's why we didn't use it, although I've since spoken to someone who did in a tag axle Chieftain and he just got under it.

We are also the only people in history to go there and need to ask directions to the tower! We, well I, didn't bother with a street map and just headed for it. But because the streets are higher than the tower when you are in them you can't see the tower and we soon got lost in the university quarter and had to ask two different people where it was!

Fantastic place though, as is all the parts of Italy we have been to so far. Friendly people, helpful and welcoming. The prices aren't as fierce as we had been led to believe and the motorways are just as good as anywhere in Europe. The tolls are reasonable too, compared to France and Spain. The drivers are maniacs of course, but to be fair I don't think there is an Italian phrase for "speed limit" or "lane discipline", or there doesn't seem to be!!


----------

